# 2008 List of Gathering, conventions, expositions, make & takes and festivals



## Gorey

Yep yer all welcome.
Updated for 2008 ~ over 140 events.
Pardon me for not including hyperlinks on each listing - for linked list see info at page bottom.

I will gladly update this list if you have an event or find one not included, just send me the details (see below).
To be updated every 2-4 weeks.

*Gatherings

* International Horror Film and Music Festival: January 4-6, 2008 ~ Athens Greece 

Face Painting and Body Art Convention: January 9-13, 2008 ~ Orlando FL

Massachusetts Make & Take: January 13, 2008 ~ Uxbridge MA

6th Annual Bloody Mary & Crazy Bob's Moonlight Fantasy Cruise: January 13-19, 2008 ~ Long Beach, CA.

FANGORIA'S WEEKEND OF HORRORS: January 18-20, 2008 ~ AUSTIN, TX 

TROMADANCE FILM FESTIVAL: January 18-25, 2008 ~ SLC, UT 

Euro Attractions Show - EAS 2008 Nice: January 23-25, 2008 ~ Nice, France 

REYNOLDS ADVANCED MATERIALS - SEMINARS - Introduction To Moldmaking Seminars: January 25, 2008 ~ Longwood, FL 

Chicagoland Make and Take: January 26, 2008 ~ MI 

Central Pennsylvania Make-N-Take: February 2, 2008 ~ Mechanicsburg, PA 

Florida Haunter Gathering: February 2, 2008 ~ Land O Lakes FL 

REYNOLDS ADVANCED MATERIALS - SEMINARS - Introduction To Moldmaking Seminars: February 8-9, 2008 ~ Dallas, TX 

REYNOLDS ADVANCED MATERIALS - SEMINARS - Introduction To Moldmaking Seminars: February 15, 2008 ~ North Hollywood, CA 

NJ/PA Make and Take: February 16, 2008 ~ Neptune, NJ

OH/IN Make and Take: February 16, 2008 ~ Richmond, IN

Motor City Haunt Club Make and Take: February 16, 2008 ~ Warren, MI

Texas Frightmare Weekend: February 21-24, 2008 ~ Dallas TX

REYNOLDS ADVANCED MATERIALS - SEMINARS - Introduction To Moldmaking Seminars: February 21, 2008 ~ Longwood, FL 

REYNOLDS ADVANCED MATERIALS - SEMINARS - Life Casting and Skin Effects Seminar: February 22, 2008 ~ Longwood, FL 

Texas Frightmare ZombieWalk: February 22, 2008 ~ Grapevine, TX

Con-nooga: February 22-24, 2008 ~ Chattanooga, TN

FANGORIA'S WEEKEND OF HORRORS: February 22-24, 2008~ Rosemont, IL 

HauntX: eXtreme Halloween expo!: On hiatus until a new owner is found ~ Los Angeles, CA

Dead of Winter Film Festival: March 1, 2008 ~ Decatur, IL 

Texas Fear Fest: March 7-9, 2008 ~ Dallas TX 

CINEFEST 28: March 13-16, 2008 ~ Liverpool NY 

Bone Yard Effects Prosthetics Workshop: March 14-15, 2008 ~ Las Vegas NV

MONSTER-MANIA CON X: March 14-16, 2008 ~ Cherry Hill NJ 

The Certified Haunted Attraction Operator Seminar program (C.H.A.O.S.): March 15, 2008, Las Vegas NV 

TransWorld's 23rd International Halloween, Costume & Party Show: March 16-19, 2008 ~ Las Vegas NV 

Full Moon Tattoo & Horror Festival: March 21-23, 2008 ~ Nashville TN

Philly Zombie Crawl: March 23, 2008 - Philadelphia PA 

World Horror Con 2008: March 27-30, 2008 ~ Salt Lake City UT 

HORRORFIND WEEKEND 9: March 28-30, 2008 ~ Adelphi MD 

HorrorHound Weekend: March 28-30, 2008 ~ Indianapolis IN 

The X Fest - festival of cinematic extremes: March 28-30, 2008 ~ Cape Town, South Africa

LA Zombie Walk: March 29, 2008 ~ LA CA

TransWorld International Party & Halloween Show: March 30-April 1, 2008 ~ Birmingham, England 

A Night of Horror: April 2-6, 2008 ~ Sydney, Australia

Cinema Wasteland Movie & Memorabilia Expo: April 4-6, 2008 ~ Strongsville OH

Central PA Make-N-Take: April 5, 2008 ~ Mechanicsburg PA 

Ghosthunting 101 Class: April 11, 2008 ~ Mayfield Village Ohio

REYNOLDS ADVANCED MATERIALS - SEMINARS - Introduction To Moldmaking Seminars: April 11-12, 2008 ~ Dallas TX 

NJ Invasion: April 11-13, 2008 ~ Neptune NJ 

Garage of Evil Open House: April 12, 2008 ~ Providence, RI 

IN_OH_Haunters Meeting: April 12, 2008 ~ Franklin IN 

FX Workshop: April 12-13, 2008 ~ Los Angeles CA

HAuNTcon: April 24-27, 2008 ~ Houston TX

DEAD BY DAWN Horror Film Festival: April 24-27, 2008 ~ Edinburgh Scotland

Memphis Zombie Walk: April 25, 2008 ~ Memphis TN

Fangoria’s Weekend of Horrors: April 25-27, 2008 ~ Los Angeles CA

Bad Boys Scenic Design-Behind the Curtain!: April 28th, 2008 ~ Houston TX

EASTERN HAUNTERS CONVENTION: May 2-4, 2008 ~ Frazer PA 

Chiller Theater Expo: May 2-4, 2008 ~ Parsippany, NJ

FX Workshop: May 3-4, 2008 ~ New Orleans LA

Zompire Undead Film Festival: May 9-11, 2008 ~ Portland OR 

HearseCon: May 9-11, 2008 ~ Denver CO

Nashville Zombie Walk: May 10, 2008 ~ Nashville TN

HAUNTED TOUR: May 10th, 2008 ~ Athens OH

FX Workshop: May 10-11, 2008 ~ NYC NY

FX Workshop: May 17-18, 2008 ~ Shreveport LA

CINEVENT 40 : May 23-26, 2008 ~ Columbus OH 

Texas Haunters Gathering and Dinner: May 24, 2008 ~ Arlington TX 

Annual PA Gathering of Haunters: May 26, 2008 ~ Mechanicsburg PA 

8th Annual Great Lakes FrightFest: May 30-June 1, 2008 ~ Petersburg MI 

REYNOLDS ADVANCED MATERIALS - SEMINARS - Introduction To Moldmaking Seminars: June 6-7, 2008 ~ Dallas TX 

Rocky Mountain Haunters Gathering: June 6-8, 2008 ~ Provo UT 

The Certified Haunted Attraction Operator Seminar program (C.H.A.O.S.): June 13, 2008, Columbus OH 

Midwest Haunters Convention: June 13-15, 2008 ~ Columbus OH

Midwest Fantasy Show: June 13-15, 2008 ~ Columbus OH

ARC Paranormal Investigators Reunion: June 13-15, 2008 ~ Roan Mountain TN 

Florida Haunters Gathering: June 13-15, 2008 ~ St Augustine FL 

MonsterBash 2008: June 20-22, 2008 ~ Butler PA 

HorrorHound Weekend: June 20-22, 2008 ~ Monroeville PA

Fangoria’s Weekend of Horrors: June 20-22, 2008 ~ SECAUCUS NJ

International Make-Up Artist Trade Show: June 21-22, 2008 ~ Pasadena CA. 

Flashback Weekend Horror/Movie Memorabilia Convention: June 27-29, 2008 ~ Rosemont, IL. 

Ironstock Haunt Conference: June 27-29, 2008 ~ Tell City, In. 

FX Workshop: June 28-29, 2008 ~ Los Angeles CA

Fantasia Film Festival: July 3-21, 2008 ~ Montreal, Quebec CAN

Dracula Tours: July 10-17, 2008 ~ Transylvania. 

IAAPA Asian Expo 2008: July 16-18, 2008 ~ Macau, S.A.R. China 

FrightFest Northwest 2008 Gathering: July 10-14, 2008 ~ Portland, OR

FX Workshop: July 19-20, 2008 ~ NYC NY

KC Kreepfest: August 1-3, 2008 ~ Harrisonville MO 

The New England Haunter's Gathering: August 2, 2008 ~ Salem MA 

KC Kreepfest: August 8-10, 2008 ~ Harrisonville MO 

CONVERGENCE 14: August 8-11, 2008 ~ Ybor City, Tampa FL

HORRORFIND WEEKEND 10 : August 15-17, 2008 ~ Adelphi, MD

FRIGHT NIGHT FILM FEST: August 15-17, 2008 ~ Louisville, Ky

4th Annual FrightFest BC: August 15-17, 2008 (not officially posted) ~ South Surrey, BC, CAN 

FILM4 FrightFest: August 21-25, 2008 - London England

Rue Morgue Festival of Fear: August 22-24, 2008 - Toronto, Ont. CAN

HorrorHound Weekend: August 29-31, 2008 ~ Indianapolis IN 

UNIV-CON NATIONAL PARANORMAL CONFERENCE: September 11-14, 2008 ~ State College, PA 

REYNOLDS ADVANCED MATERIALS - SEMINARS - Introduction To Moldmaking Seminars: September 12-13, 2008 ~ Dallas, TX 

ScareFest Horror and Paranormal Convention: September 12-14, 2008 ~ Lexington, KY 

I.C. Zombie March in the works: September 13, 2008 ~ Iowa City IO

Dark Carnival Film Festival: September 16-21, 2008 ~ Bloomington Indiana

Fantastic Fest 3: September 18-25, 2008 ~ Austin TX

IAAPA Summer Meeting: September 27-29, 2008 ~ Munich, Germany 

Euro Attractions Show - EAS 2008 Munich: September 30-October 2, 2008 ~ Munich, Germany 

Psychic Fair and Witchcraft Expo: All October ~ Salem MA

8th annual Shriekfest Film Festival: October 2-5, 2008 ~ Hollywood CA

Cinema Wasteland Movie & Memorabilia Expo: October 3-5, 2008 ~ Strongsville OH

ShockerFest: October 3-5, 2008 ~ Riverbank CA

Eerie Horror Fest: October 8-12, 2008 ~ Eerie PA

Necronomicon: October 10-12, 2008 ~ Tampa FL

Ms. Firefly's School of Spirit Conjuration: October 12, 2008~ Salem MA

THE SPOOKY MOVIE FILM FESTIVAL: October 16-19, 2008 ~ WASHINGTON DC

TERROR FILM FESTIVAL: October 16-21, 2007 (2008 dates pending) ~ Philadelphia PA

The Brimstone Chronicles: October 17, 2008~ Salem MA

Screamfest Horror Convention: October 17-19, 2008 ~ Orlando FL

FreakShow Horror Film Festival : October 17-19, 2008 ~ Orlando FL

Spectral Evidence: Ghost Hunting 101: October 18, 2008~ Salem MA

October Comic Horror Fest 2008: October 18-19, 2008 ~ Nashville TN 

Toronto After Dark’s Film Festival 2007: October 19-25, 2007 (2008 dates pending) ~ Toronto Ont, CAN

RHODE ISLAND INTERNATIONAL HORROR FILM FESTIVAL: October 23-26, 2008 ~ PROVIDENCE, RI 

THRILLER! CHILLER! FILM FESTIVAL: October 23-26, 2008 ~ Grand Rapids MI 

Death & Rebirth Ritual Transformation: October 24, 2008 ~ Salem MA

Vampires’ Masquerade Ball: October 25, 2008~ Salem MA

Salem’s first annual Mourning Tea: October 26, 2008~ Salem MA

Salem's Only Authentic Seance: October 26, 2008~ Salem MA

The Dumb Supper: October 30, 2008~ Salem MA

HORROR FESTACULAR: October/November, 2008 ~ Cape Town, South Africa

Salem Witches Halloween Ball: November 1, 2008 (Day of the Dead) ~ Salem MA

IAAPA Attractions Expo: Nov. 17-21, 2008 ~ Orlando, FL

GHOSTour: May 10-17, 2009 ~ England 

Annual Bloody Mary & Crazy Bob's Moonlight Fantasy Cruise: January, 2009 ~ Galveston TX

Halloween & Party Expo.com: January 24-27, 2009 ~ Houston TX

TransWorld's 24th International Halloween, Costume & Party Show: January 16-19, 2009 ~ Rosemont IL  *





Gatherings TBA 

* Fright Club of New Jersey (2008 date not announced yet.)

Chattanooga Zombie Walk: May 26, 2007 (2008 date not announced yet.)

Fantasy to Reality Gathering: April 22, 2006 (2008 date not announced yet.)

ShowMeCon: Hiatus for 2008 (2009 date not announced yet.) ~ St. Louis MO

Annual VA Haunt Fest: April 27-28, 2007 (2008 date not announced yet.) ~ Natural Bridge VA 

San Diego ZOMBIE WALK: July 27, 2007 (2008 date not announced yet.) ~ San Diego CA

NorCal Gathering: July 28, 2007 (2008 date not announced yet.) ~ Fremont CA

Bats Day in the Fun Park: August 17-19, 2007 (2008 date not announced yet.) ~ Anaheim CA

Chiller Theatre Toy, Model and Film Expo: Oct. 3 - 5, 2007 (2008 date not announced yet.) ~ Parsippany NJ

Halloween Art Spooktacular: October 5-6, 2007 (2008 date not announced yet.) ~ Saint Joseph MO

SHOCK IT TO ME!: October 5-7, 2007 (2008 date not announced yet.) ~ San Francisco CA

Chicago Horror Film Festival: Oct 5-7, 2007 (2008 date not announced yet.) ~ Chicago IL 

Zombie Pub Crawl: October 6, 2007 (2008 date not announced yet.) ~ Minneapolis MN

Salem School of Witchcraft: Various classes October 6, 7, 10-18, 22-24, 30 2007 (2008 date not announced yet.) ~ Salem MA

San Francisco Zombie Mob: October 11, 2007 (2008 date not announced yet.) ~ San Francisco CA 

Screamfest L.A.: October 12-21, 2007 (2008 date not announced yet.) ~ Hollywood CA

International Horror & Sci-Fi Film Festival: October 19-21, 2007 (2008 date not announced yet.) ~ Tempe AZ

Toronto Zombie Walk: October 21, 2007 (2008 date not announced yet.) ~ Toronto Ont, CAN

Grave Spirits: A Night of Necromancy: October 21, 2007 (2008 date not announced yet.) ~ Salem MA

The New York City Horror Film Festival: October 24-28, 2007 (2008 date not announced yet.) ~ NY, NY 

It Came From Lake Michigan Film Festival: October 26-28, 2007 (2008 date not announced yet.) ~ West Allis WI

Chicago Ghost Conference: October 26-28, 2007 (2008 date not announced yet.) ~ Chicago IL

Schoharie Scary Horror Film Fest: October 27, 2007 (2008 date not announced yet.) ~ Cobleskill NY

Halloween Dracula Tour: October 27-November 3, 2007 (2008 date not announced yet.) ~ Transylvania

Abertoir - Aberystwyth Horror Film Festival: October 31-November 4, 2007 (2008 date not announced yet.) ~ Aberystwyth, Wales, UK

Full Moon Horror Convention and Film Festival: October 26-28, 2007 (2008 date not announced yet.) ~ Little Rock AK 

After Dark Horror Fest: Nov 9-11, Nov 16-18, 2007 (2008 date not announced yet.) ~ Nationwide




 *
Gatherings Post Mortem 

* FANEX 19: (This expo has been retired)



File: Gatherings - List with links to event websites can be found at MinionsWeb.com, Technical Insanity, EerieHaunts, 365NightofHalloween, and HalloweenHauntings 

If you have any information on a gathering please send it to me, GoryCorey and I will update the listings. 

(If you pass this around, give credit where it is due please, I have an extensive number of hours in compiling/maintaining this each year - a link to MinionsWeb.com would be nice)

Copyright © 1999-2008 MinionsWeb TenMen Productions LLC . All rights reserved. Revised: April 11, 2008 11:53 PM


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboi

This fright club of nj. What is it and how do I join it.


----------



## bourno

Corey's 2008 convention list on his web site

Minions Web - Gatherings 2008 - Halloween and Horror listing of Gatherings, Conventions, Expositions, Festivals, Seminars, Make and Takes, Cruise, Tours

From that page was Fright Club web addy THE FRIGHT CLUB OF NEW JERSEY

Hope that helps you out some


----------

